# Stebel Nautilus horn install instructions



## AZLS1 (Sep 6, 2005)

I got mine from ebay. I actually bought 2 and planned to double them up. The install of one was so easy that I ended up only installing the one.

Here are my install notes:
1. Remove the front grill
- six push tabs mount the top.
- 4 twist clips (2 on each side) mount the sides.
- 2 tabs hold the bottom of the grill to the bumper.
2. Unplug the oem horn.
3. Removed the nut that holds the horn to the mount, and remove the horn.
4. Drill out the mounting hole in the oem bracket so that the new Stebel bolt would fit through the hole.
5. Bolt the new horn in using the hardware provided by Stebel.
6. Plug in the Stebel horn using the existing OEM wiring.
7. Re-install the grill (see notes below) and turn off the beep function for the door lock on the key fob.


Notes~
Twist tabs:
- To remove the grill from the twist tabs holding the side of the grill, Insert a screw driver into the slots of these tabs and twist 90 degrees and pull the grill forward.
- Prior to re-installing the grill, pinch the tabs on these tabs and remove them from the truck. Re-insert the tabs into the grill.

Key fob beep function:
- The beep function will not work properly with this horn. If you do not disable it you will only hear the sound of the horn relay clicking instead of the horn itself.

Dual horns:
I did not install both horns for the following reasons:
- I was not confident that 2 horns would run properly
on the existing oem wiring.
- I live in Arizona and wondered if the additional horn would disrupt the air flow through the radiator.
- I didn't want to do the additional wiring to run the second horn.

Thoughts:
- The horn is pretty loud, but the frequency is fairly high. It would be nice to have a lower tone horn to go with it.
- No one will mistake it for a train or 18 wheeler horn.
- Pretty nice horn overall.

Good luck and send me a message if you have any additional questions,
Sterling.


----------

